# Flash steam power plant



## ricielectric (16 مارس 2010)

*FLASH STEAM POWER PLANT*​
V. Ryan © 2005 
Flash Steam Power Plants are the most common form of geothermal power plant. The hot water is pumped under great pressure to the surface. When it reaches the surface the pressure is reduced and as a result some of the water changes to steam. This produces a ‘blast’ of steam. The cooled water is returned to the reservoir to be heated by geothermal rocks again. 




http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=5727​


   



​


----------



## ricielectric (16 مارس 2010)

*What is geothermal energy*

*WHAT IS GEOTHERMAL ENERGY ?*​


The term Geothermal originates from two Geek words 'GEO' and 'THERM'. The Greek word ‘geo’ meant the earth whilst their word for ‘therm’ meant heat from the earth. 
Geothermal energy is energy derived from the heat of the earth. The earth’s centre is a distance of approximately 4000 miles and is so hot that it is molten. Temperatures are understood to be at least 5000 degrees centigrade. Heat from the centre of the earth conducts outwards and heats up the outer layers of rock called the mantle. When this type of rock melts and becomes molten it is called magma. Magma can reach just below the earths surface. 
Rain water sometimes seeps down through geological fault lines and cracks becoming super heated by the hot rocks below. Some of this super heated water rises back to the surface of the earth where it emerges as hot springs or even geysers. Sometimes the hot water becomes trapped below the surface as a geothermal reservoir. 



One way of producing electricity from geothermal energy is by drilling wells into the geothermal reservoirs. The hot water that rises emerges at the surface as steam. The steam is used to drive turbines producing electricity. If the water is not hot enough to produce steam, it can still be used to heat homes and businesses, saving gas/electricity.
ADVANTAGES OF GEOTHERMAL POWER *1.* Geothermal energy is relatively environmentally friendly. Pollution in the form of fumes are not produced although usually drilling of the earths surface takes place. The surrounding environment is not harmed with the exception of the land required for the power plant and transport links.
*2.* Unlike wind power, geothermal power can be relied on as it provides constant power.
*3.* The use of conventional polluting fuels such as oil and coal can be reduced if geothermal and other alternative energy forms are used (reducing pollution).
*4.* Geothermal power can take different forms. For instance, it can be used to produce electricity or the hot water can be used directly to heat homes and businesses​


----------



## ricielectric (16 مارس 2010)

*Dry steam power plant*

*DRY STEAM POWER PLANT​*​​​



*Dry Steam Plants produce electricity directly from the steam that emerges at the earths surface. The steam drives turbines.


*​​




Dry Steam Plants produce electricity directly from the steam that emerges at the earths surface. The steam drives turbines.


----------



## ricielectric (16 مارس 2010)

*Binary cycle power plant*

*BINARY CYCLE POWER PLANT*​

If the water that reaches the surface is not hot enough to produce steam, it can still be used to produce electricity by feeding it into a Binary Power Plant. The hot water is fed into a heat exchanger. The heat from the water is absorbed by a liquid such as isopentane which boils at a lower temperature. The isopentane steam is used to drive turbines, producing electricity. The isopentane then condenses back to its liquid state and is used again.


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (16 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## Walleed (26 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم تلك الطريقة جيدة في انتاج الطاقة الكهربائية ارجو الرد هل هذه الطريقة ناجحة في العراق


----------



## احمد عبد الرازق عب (7 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير موضوع بسيط وجميل


----------

